# So, apparently the Ibanez J-Line is a thing



## LordHar (Oct 23, 2020)

Recently they released the new Talman models under the J-Line name, and now this :

https://www.ibanez.com/jp/news/detail/20201016111642.html


----------



## Avedas (Oct 23, 2020)

Good specs, nice look, and MIJ. Great for that price.


----------



## narad (Oct 23, 2020)

""Made in Japan standard with originality and certainty"
Ibanez J-LINE is a standard guitar series that is completed by adding a drop of originality as fun to the certainty of Japanese manufacturing."

"drop of originality as fun" --> all black guitar


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 23, 2020)

My understanding is these are going to be positioned under Prestige, sort of like the Genesis line but not reissues.

Home market only for now, too.


----------



## ThePIGI King (Oct 23, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> My understanding is these are going to be positioned under Prestige, sort of like the Genesis line but not reissues.
> 
> Home market only for now, too.


So it's going to be like old Ibanez? Good quality with basic specs for a good price?

Maybe the golden era of Ibanez will return!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 23, 2020)

ThePIGI King said:


> So it's going to be like old Ibanez? Good quality with basic specs for a good price?
> 
> Maybe the golden era of Ibanez will return!



It's going to be made in Japan, but no Prestige treatment. So a bit less attention to detail (eh) and more OEM vs. name brand parts.

The idea is Fujigen is over capacity and these should be faster to turn out.


----------



## 1b4n3z (Oct 23, 2020)

That's a beautiful RG6HSHFX, hmm, BKF, err, XSHF? A bit more memorable model names might help


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 23, 2020)

1b4n3z said:


> That's a beautiful RG6HSHFX, hmm, BKF, err, XSHF? A bit more memorable model names might help



It makes sense if you consider the name is just telling you the specs.

It's an *RG* with *6* strings, *HSH* pickup configuration, a *F*i*X*ed bridge, and comes in *B*lac*K* with a *F*lat sheen.


----------



## 1b4n3z (Oct 23, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> It makes sense if you consider the name is just telling you the specs.
> 
> It's an *RG* with *6* strings, *HSH* pickup configuration, a *F*i*X*ed bridge, and comes in *B*lac*K* with a *F*lat sheen.



That is true, however I feel that is a bit too much of an engineering approach to marketing (that might not translate well)  
Like I owned a nice Gibson LPCHAEGH from 2007!

Someone might remember them as LP Classic Custom in black (antique ebony) - which is how I found that model name in the end


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 23, 2020)

1b4n3z said:


> That is true, however I feel that is a bit too much of an engineering approach to marketing (that might not translate well)
> Like I owned a nice Gibson LPCHAEGH from 2007!
> 
> Someone might remember them as LP Classic Custom in black (antique ebony) - which is how I found that model name in the end



After nearly half a century, I don't see Hoshino switching it up. They're fairly committed to the whole product code thing. 

Plus they'd probably just call it something stupid like Axion or Excelsior or METALFIST. They're really bad at naming things. 

"Buy the new Ibanez Road Donger Evil Black 666 Special Custom!"


----------



## Nicki (Oct 23, 2020)

I miss their simplified naming with a model, then just a number, without the extra info they try to tack on. I get it for inventory purposes that having as much information on it as is reasonable, but having a simple naming scheme like they did before let you know where the guitar stood in their line in terms of quality... Now you need to look at the line (Premium, Prestige, Uppercut) to know what kind of quality you're getting.

I pine for the simpler days.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 23, 2020)

Nicki said:


> I miss their simplified naming with a model, then just a number, without the extra info they try to tack on. I get it for inventory purposes that having as much information on it as is reasonable, but having a simple naming scheme like they did before let you know where the guitar stood in their line in terms of quality... Now you need to look at the line (Premium, Prestige, Uppercut) to know what kind of quality you're getting.
> 
> I pine for the simpler days.



If it was up to me they would have kept the catalog to half a dozen RGs, half as many Sabers, and a couple one offs here and there. All MIJ. 

But they have like ten times as many models and various series to stay competitive now.


----------



## diagrammatiks (Oct 23, 2020)

yes give me all the black j-line s's. all of them.


----------



## Carl Kolchak (Oct 23, 2020)

Looks like they're giving off that low end Schecter vibe.


----------



## Nicki (Oct 23, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> If it was up to me they would have kept the catalog to half a dozen RGs, half as many Sabers, and a couple one offs here and there. All MIJ.
> 
> But they have like ten times as many models and various series to stay competitive now.


I agree. They're stretching themselves way too thin and trying to cover way too many much ground. Really, I think this is what they need to do:

Keep the RG, RGA and RGD line. Give 6 or so offerings of the RG line, one of them being a Gio. Have 1 Prestige for HH and 1 for HSH. 4 offerings of RGA + 1 prestige. 3 offerings of RGD - 1 prestige 7 string, 1 prestige 6 string, 1 mid range 6 string

Expand the FR line: 1 prestige, 1 mid range, 1 seven string mid range.

Ditch:
All Axion Label
All Iron Label
AZ

Reissue:
Xiphos

And for god sakes make purple an available colour option.


----------



## possumkiller (Oct 23, 2020)

God damn that motherfucking thing is sexy as fuck! I hope they expand these with a fucking 7! Loving the fuck out of that neck heel too.


----------



## FitRocker33 (Oct 23, 2020)

Christ almighty don’t we have enough fricken black satin guitars out there already?!?!

gahhhhh!!!!!!

Rant over....


----------



## jephjacques (Oct 23, 2020)

I dig it. One of these with an Ibanezrules setup would own bones.


----------



## possumkiller (Oct 23, 2020)

FitRocker33 said:


> Christ almighty don’t we have enough fricken black satin guitars out there already?!?!
> 
> gahhhhh!!!!!!
> 
> Rant over....


We definitely have enough puke burst burbevelone guitars to pollute the world for decades until they become fashionable and collectable again like the 80s guitars that everyone despised and couldn't give away for free in the 90s and early 00s.


----------



## Edika (Oct 23, 2020)

FitRocker33 said:


> Christ almighty don’t we have enough fricken black satin guitars out there already?!?!
> 
> gahhhhh!!!!!!
> 
> Rant over....



Not anymore lol, most are burl tops with whacky colours and the new trend now is fades. While I like guitars with colors other than black, some times a black guitar well done is just damn nice!


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Oct 23, 2020)

Hopefully they make an 8 string


----------



## FitRocker33 (Oct 23, 2020)

Touché good point. I’m equally sick of poplar Burl bursts and fades. It’s about as cool as gelled spiky hair with bleached frosted tips


----------



## Kaura (Oct 23, 2020)

I like it but Ibanez needs to take lessons from Fender and have multiple color options. For example, if you take the new Professional II Strat, you get to choose from 9 different finishes (too bad Fender USA can't into matching headstocks...)


----------



## Forkface (Oct 23, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> "Road Donger Evil Black 666 Special Custom!"


_"Hello? this is the Schecter marketing dept. we would like to make you an offer..."_


----------



## Forkface (Oct 23, 2020)

Love the thing, except im not sure how i feel about the individual saddles bridge thing, mainly because i dont think ive ever used a guitar with that. are there any benefits to that? sound/playabilitywise i mean, because it does make sense from a mass production perspective.


----------



## Dyingsea (Oct 23, 2020)

Forkface said:


> Love the thing, except im not sure how i feel about the individual saddles bridge thing, mainly because i dont think ive ever used a guitar with that. are there any benefits to that? sound/playabilitywise i mean, because it does make sense from a mass production perspective.



Just another way to make a hardtail. Don't think too much into it.


----------



## Lukhas (Oct 23, 2020)

I remember the last time Ibanez did a no frill black line of guitars. That was the original Iron Label lineup; the intent was a bit different, but we've seen where that went. Now we have that new J-line that is almost an alternative to the Premiums... I think Ibanez might start to have too many lines of instruments. You've got the J Custom, the Prestige, the J-Line borrowing from the Genesis line, the Premium, the Axion Label, the Iron Label, the Standard and the GIO. And that's just the RG models! I generally wouldn't mind choice, but it's starting to get really confusing.

Maybe I'm ripe enough to get my "Used Prestige Club" membership card...


----------



## bostjan (Oct 23, 2020)

Remember when you could just buy an RGXYY and the higher number X was, the less shitty the guitar was? Pepperidge farm remembers.


----------



## gunch (Oct 23, 2020)

Reject modernity get a shitty old 320DX and use it


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Oct 23, 2020)

I like the idea of having more "in house" qc'd options.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 23, 2020)

bostjan said:


> Remember when you could just buy an RGXYY and the higher number X was, the less shitty the guitar was? Pepperidge farm remembers.



Those designations were almost always trim.



Seabeast2000 said:


> I like the idea of having more "in house" qc'd options.



All regular Ibanez QC is outsourced.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Oct 23, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Those designations were almost always trim.
> 
> 
> 
> All regular Ibanez QC is outsourced.


But is it outsourced to Cortek?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 23, 2020)

Seabeast2000 said:


> But is it outsourced to Cortek?



OEM manufacturers and regional distributors.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Oct 23, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> OEM manufacturers and regional distributors.


Interesting.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 23, 2020)

Seabeast2000 said:


> Interesting.



Ibanez is just a brand owned, developed, and marketed by Hoshino Gakki. The only facility they wholly own and operate is the Ibanez Los Angeles Custom Shop (LACS). 

Fujigen is just someone they pay to build guitars for them at scale. As closely related as folks see them, and as far back as they've been partners, it's important to understand that Hoshino is just one of a number of customers and guitars, especially Ibanez ones, are only part of their business.


----------



## trem licking (Oct 23, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Ibanez is just a brand owned, developed, and marketed by Hoshino Gakki. The only facility they wholly own and operate is the Ibanez Los Angeles Custom Shop (LACS).
> 
> Fujigen is just someone they pay to build guitars for them at scale. As closely related as folks see them, and as far back as they've been partners, it's important to understand that Hoshino is just one of a number of customers and guitars, especially Ibanez ones, are only part of their business.


Doesn't hoshino own, or partly own the Indo facility (where/when they started making the premiums)? thought i read that somewhere long ago.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 23, 2020)

trem licking said:


> Doesn't hoshino own, or partly own the Indo facility (where/when they started making the premiums)? thought i read that somewhere long ago.



They are part owners/investors in a small area of Cortek's Indonesian facility. 

At least they were at a time. New Premium guitars no longer say they're built at the "Ibanez Premium Factory".


----------



## jl-austin (Oct 23, 2020)

About them being black. As far as I know you can still order an RG550 in DY, RFR, and PN. In addition to a couple of Prestige models in orange, green, and DY. 

If you are worried about the flashy colors going away, better pull out that credit card. I am not saying they are going away, just that the opportunity is now. 

With 2020 being what it is, and me personally not particularly "happy", a good flat black guitar would be right up my alley.


----------



## kisielk (Oct 23, 2020)

Nicki said:


> Ditch:
> ...
> AZ


Ditch one of their most successful product lines? Doesn't seem like a great strategy


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 23, 2020)

kisielk said:


> Ditch one of their most successful product lines? Doesn't seem like a great strategy



None of what gets posted in threads like these is a "great strategy". Like, they hire folks and outside firms to pour over the data about what they should and shouldn't make. 

_But that's no fun._


----------



## _MonSTeR_ (Oct 23, 2020)

I love the look of that. As much as some folks may criticise the lack of fruity colours on this. It’s a guitar for metal... it’s supposed to be black 

And yeah Fujigen Gakki make guitars for Hoshino but they also make dashboards for Lexus...


----------



## Metal Mortician (Oct 23, 2020)

Love the square heel with modern neck appointments. I actually see this and the Genesis series as upgrades to their predecessors. 

While we’re dreaming, let’s do a Genesis RG565 in original colors and give the public access to LACS! Yeah, not holding my breath on either.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Oct 23, 2020)

Oh goody...another Ibanez....that looks the same as all their others....joy....


----------



## broj15 (Oct 24, 2020)

Damn this is a 10 for me.


----------



## Andromalia (Oct 24, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> None of what gets posted in threads like these is a "great strategy". Like, they hire folks and outside firms to pour over the data about what they should and shouldn't make.
> 
> _But that's no fun._


To be fair, there are significant exemples of companies screwing up big time on pretty self explanatory subjects where you'd think they wouldn't even need outside firms and counselors. To take only a famous one, "New Coke".
The company I left a year ago is piling mistakes and I can tell from having been inside that the execs _have been told about it beforehand_ and just didn't listen.

You shouldn't assume that a company however big will always make the right choice, especially since making a mistake can have positive returns immediately and VERY negative returns a few years down the line... when the decision maker is now working someplace else. The decision was made to be optimal for him, not the company.

That's the reason why I do think that some ideas posted in this kind of threads can actually have more merit than the policy companies follow. (Emphasis on "can")
Relating to Ibanez, we had been saying for a long time even here that offering brand name pickups would be a good move, long before they did.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 24, 2020)

Andromalia said:


> To be fair, there are significant exemples of companies screwing up big time on pretty self explanatory subjects where you'd think they wouldn't even need outside firms and counselors. To take only a famous one, "New Coke".
> The company I left a year ago is piling mistakes and I can tell from having been inside that the execs _have been told about it beforehand_ and just didn't listen.
> 
> You shouldn't assume that a company however big will always make the right choice, especially since making a mistake can have positive returns immediately and VERY negative returns a few years down the line... when the decision maker is now working someplace else. The decision was made to be optimal for him, not the company.
> ...



There will always be room for improvement, and they've certainly brought models out that flopped, but it's not like they're just throwing darts at the wall as far as what to offer and what not to offer. 

Pickup wise, they have been working with DiMarzio since the early 90's and SD since the late 90's. They were also the first mainstream production company to use BKPs stock. 

There was never a time in at least the last 30 years where you couldn't get an Ibanez guitar with name brand made pickups. The issue has usually been it's just not the set that some folks want, especially here where things skew "metal".

If you go on Jemsite or TGP or the old Ibby forum there were tons of people who like the OEM V series pickups, so you can't expect them to eliminate the OEM options if they have a loyal, guitar buying, following.


----------



## Nicki (Oct 24, 2020)

kisielk said:


> Ditch one of their most successful product lines? Doesn't seem like a great strategy


I only say to ditch the AZ line because the market is already saturated with HH style shredder strats. Jackson has one, Charvel, Schecter... the AZ line from Ibanez, in my opinion, undermines the RG line and creates unnecessary competition within the Ibanez product line-up itself. Sure, it might be popular, but it's just not needed to differentiate Ibanez from any other manufacturer. The RGs already did that.


----------



## TrevorT (Oct 24, 2020)

Am I the only one kinda bummed out that these have the tilt neck joint instead of AANJ? I feel the same way about the Genesis series (although I get that those are reissues so it makes sense). Other than that I think this J-line RG looks great.


----------



## trem licking (Oct 24, 2020)

TrevorT said:


> Am I the only one kinda bummed out that these have the tilt neck joint instead of AANJ? I feel the same way about the Genesis series (although I get that those are reissues so it makes sense). Other than that I think this J-line RG looks great.


not the only one... block heels need to go away hehehehe


----------



## runbirdman (Oct 24, 2020)

I find the difference between the OSNJ and the AANJ negligible. I actually prefer my Genesis over my Prestige. The OSNJ is nowhere near as obstructive as the Charvel/Fender block and much more in line with my EBMM Cutlass as far as restricting access. I personally wouldn’t let either neck joint sway me one way or another when purchasing an Ibanez; however, the new Talman with a full on block is a no go for me.


----------



## Robotechnology (Oct 24, 2020)

trem licking said:


> not the only one... block heels need to go away hehehehe



The heel is similar to this (probably a little more sculpted in fact). That’s not what I consider a block heel.







Real block heels really do suck though.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Oct 24, 2020)

I really want an 8 in this line


----------



## TrevorT (Oct 24, 2020)

runbirdman said:


> I find the difference between the OSNJ and the AANJ negligible. I actually prefer my Genesis over my Prestige. The OSNJ is nowhere near as obstructive as the Charvel/Fender block and much more in line with my EBMM Cutlass as far as restricting access. I personally wouldn’t let either neck joint sway me one way or another when purchasing an Ibanez; however, the new Talman with a full on block is a no go for me.


I have an RG770DX 2008 reissue (see my profile pic) that I absolutely love except for the tilt neck joint. The difference between it and my AANJ guitars is pretty noticeable when I'm playing on the higher frets. I guess it just depends on the player.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Oct 24, 2020)

I got it, Ibanez can do a Modern Classics production line. All the old faves but with AANJ and maybe some super expensive niche pickups to piss everyone off.


----------



## trem licking (Oct 24, 2020)

TrevorT said:


> I have an RG770DX 2008 reissue (see my profile pic) that I absolutely love except for the tilt neck joint. The difference between it and my AANJ guitars is pretty noticeable when I'm playing on the higher frets. I guess it just depends on the player.


Agreed. ANY block heel I've played is more obstructing than the AANJ. No reason to have one unless you just like copying an old design just to copy one


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 24, 2020)

RE: Tilt Joint

It's so they can use the current Genesis bodies and necks. That's it. 

Remember, the whole concept of these is quick and cheap for Fujigen to push out.


----------



## Metal Mortician (Oct 25, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> RE: Tilt Joint
> 
> It's so they can use the current Genesis bodies and necks. That's it.
> 
> Remember, the whole concept of these is quick and cheap for Fujigen to push out.




Hopefully, it wouldn't take much to reverse the headstock and make a 565. 

I'll stop beating this dead horse now, LOL.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 25, 2020)

Metal Mortician said:


> Hopefully, it wouldn't take much to reverse the headstock and make a 565.
> 
> I'll stop beating this dead horse now, LOL.



All hope is not lost, they do already make a lefty tilt joint model.


----------



## jl-austin (Oct 25, 2020)

I would love a black (or flat black) RGR565.


----------



## BTS (Oct 25, 2020)

Like this. Need one with the same specs but a maple fretboard.


----------



## seekfreed (Oct 26, 2020)

I would love to try one!


----------



## JimboLodisC (Oct 27, 2020)

So is this more like ESP's E-II line? MIJ but not flagship?


----------



## kisielk (Oct 27, 2020)

It's the "we made too many genesis bodies / necks" line


----------



## jl-austin (Oct 27, 2020)

you guys know there is a Talman J-line also?


----------



## adrianb (Oct 27, 2020)

Prestige is still pretty much where it's at for me.

-- a guy who owns zero Prestiges.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 27, 2020)

JimboLodisC said:


> So is this more like ESP's E-II line? MIJ but not flagship?



I guess it would be technically closer to the MIJ Edwards stuff in hierarchy since the Prestige line is already closer to what ESP considers E-II, with J.Custom being the closest stand in for ESP Original. 



kisielk said:


> It's the "we made too many genesis bodies / necks" line



You're not wrong. 



jl-austin said:


> you guys know there is a Talman J-line also?



It's mentioned in the OP, but I doubt anyone here cares for the Talman, especially a more vintage/traditional themed one.


----------



## possumkiller (Oct 28, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I guess it would be technically closer to the MIJ Edwards stuff in hierarchy since the Prestige line is already closer to what ESP considers E-II, with J.Custom being the closest stand in for ESP Original.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A 9 string microtonal multiscale Talman with an evertune and fishmans tho...


----------



## HoneyNut (Aug 26, 2021)

Will they every bring the guitars that brought Ibanez to the limelight besides the jem?

I want the RG760 without pickup rings. Rich Graham plays a grey rg560.... What happened to those guitars? Ibanez and shred was incongruous. 

On a side rant: i had the fact that Ibanez is trying to become fore suhr/fender crowd friendly, and they are also trying to do this xiphos death-metal thing. It comes off so phony to me. I know im being subjective here.

Ibanez looks good on Paul Gilbert with the RG. and Steve Vai. The shredders. Anything else just dilutes what Ibanez stood for.

Sorry for the philosophical brand image rant.

Give Max Ostro a signature. Bring back swag, please. Not the ikea crap that strandberg does with their marketing. Ibanez, nike, lamborghini, F1, F22, top gun. 

Not Ibanez, Ikea, Homestyle, H&M

Put sharktooth inlats on prestige. 

Ibanez dont pretend to have lost your balls. You have nice solid balls. show those shark tooth inlays.


----------



## CanserDYI (Aug 26, 2021)

I always thought it was funny when people hate on the ibanez names, they actually make a TON of sense and wish other manufacturers did similar naming codes.

And @MaxOfMetal there are a few of us who care about the talman! I want to see a metalled out version.


----------



## HoneyNut (Aug 28, 2021)

I guess I bumped up an old thread. Sorry about that.

Does anyone know what's cooking besides a black Matt rg j line?


----------



## ryanougrad (Aug 30, 2021)

The hate for the AZ in here is interesting. I’m actually considering one. A Suhr is 3k and the equivalent Fender is 2.3k. While the AZ is 2k. I think they have a good thing going there.


----------



## Velokki (Aug 30, 2021)

ryanougrad said:


> The hate for the AZ in here is interesting. I’m actually considering one. A Suhr is 3k and the equivalent Fender is 2.3k. While the AZ is 2k. I think they have a good thing going there.



To be honest, my Premium AZ224 is so good it's not even funny. I changed the trem arm for the Red Bishop Magik Arm and now it's one of my favorite guitars. I paid 770€ for it pre-owned, and it's one of the best guitars I have (I have many really expensive ones).
It's actually funny that some people complain their Prestige AZs to fall out of tune all the time. Mine doesn't even though I really do use the trem. I guess I just got a real good specimen.

I have to emphasize this; it's not "good for the money". It's fucking great, period.


----------



## CTID (Aug 31, 2021)

MaxOfMetal said:


> but I doubt anyone here cares for the Talman,









i don't think there's a guitar i want more than a talman atm


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Oct 26, 2021)

Japan just revealed new batch of J-Line guitars. 











That RG is hot (yeah it's another RG dujour but it's still hot), and I'd love to get my hands on a candy apple Talman.


----------



## CanserDYI (Oct 26, 2021)

Fuckkkkk those Talmans are sick....let me guess Japan only?


----------



## jl-austin (Oct 26, 2021)

that RG is pretty cool indeed!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 26, 2021)

CanserDYI said:


> Fuckkkkk those Talmans are sick....let me guess Japan only?



Yeah, Japan only. For the time being at least.


----------



## aesthyrian (Oct 26, 2021)

Those are all winners. The RG with the blank maple fretboard is cool as hell, I don't remember that on any other production Ibanez but I'm sure they've done it before.


----------



## Matt08642 (Oct 26, 2021)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Japan just revealed new batch of J-Line guitars.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



An MIJ HSH RG with an Edge, blank board, and no weird coil splitting/Duncan pickups?! Sign me up


----------



## Leviathus (Oct 26, 2021)

Someone forgot to finish coloring in that PGM.


----------



## RadoncROCKs (Oct 26, 2021)

Can Ibanez please just do another Gotoh trem bridge guitar that is not the AZ?

Tired of seeing all these models I love either with hardtail or Edge/etc.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Oct 26, 2021)

I'd invite that RG into my house.


----------



## adrianb (Oct 29, 2021)

MaxOfMetal said:


> with J.Custom being the closest stand in for ESP Original.




Is there anything higher than an ESP Original? I'm clueless about the ESP lines.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 29, 2021)

adrianb said:


> Is there anything higher than an ESP Original? I'm clueless about the ESP lines.



From a quality standpoint? No. The Custom Shop stuff has more options, and the Exhibition stuff is very expensive, limited, and gaudy, but neither is objectively better made.


----------



## Miek (Oct 29, 2021)

i thank our father, who art in heaven, for more ibanez guitars


----------



## KentBrockman (Oct 30, 2021)

CanserDYI said:


> I always thought it was funny when people hate on the ibanez names, they actually make a TON of sense and wish other manufacturers did similar naming codes.



Totally agree. I have no idea what Ultra Modern, Murphy Lab, Omen, etc mean. At least with Ibanez, it's pretty easy to notice a trend with the numbers


----------

